# home made grandstand



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

rest of the pics are at the custom board and a template for ya to use:wave:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Thanks Gunny....*

Great job... :thumbsup::thumbsup: thank-you. nd


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

looks great! is that a die cast car in front, or a very cool custom?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks great gunn!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: But them people need to get some clothes on!!! :lol:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Gunn,
Another winner! Looks great so far, where's the paint?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great looking model, Gunn! :thumbsup:
The fit looks fantastic!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Looks great gunn!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: But them people need to get some clothes on!!! :lol:


RALMAO...hahahahahaha

Bob...very nice bleachers...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

gunn said:


> rest of the pics are at the custom board and a template for ya to use:wave:


Cool stands Gunny, thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Stands come out great Gunn.. but seeing as diecasts cars work on gravity you really do not have a place for them along the steep track.. so i will be happy to store and care for them for you seeing I am such a fine and outstanding kind of guy...


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

thanks everyone. its the first time making them and i havent used balsa wood in a very long time.
i found a 1970 tower in one of my hot rod mags im gonna try. dont know if i can do it. but what the heck.


----------

